# Shooting Ranges



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a shooting range near Columbiana. I have several boys that like to shoot, but neighbors that complain. I've seen sportsmens club that require hours of volunteer time. I'm not interested in that. Just a place to burn some rounds occasionally. Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

There is a very nice range at the Grand River Wildlife area in West Farmington, Ohio. You have to buy a range permit either annual about $20 or daily for about $5. 25, 50 and 100 yard ranges as well as a shotgun area .


----------



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Who cares about your neighbors let them shoot.. at least there out side learning and not causing problems


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The shotgun field is west of the Road to the gun range, no permit required for that , clay pigeon shooting, right off of rt 88.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I would knock on some farmers doors, & ask permission to hunt groundhogs with your boys,,,,,& ask to TEACH your boys to target shoot there first.
Just about every farmer is cutting hay right now,,,,,,,,,, now is the time.

Youngstown Vidi has all of the areas sportsman clubs listed,,,, I think Saturday's edition.
Beaver Creek, Letonia, New Middletown, Salem,,,, etc SHOULD be taking new member applications, soon.
You just missed the annual Field day at the club I belong to,,,,,,, OPENHOUSE. Free, youth .22 target shoots. Usually with trap, turkey, archery & EXPLOSIVE target rifle, pistol & muzzeloader competitions.
We also have a Youth Field Day where pre-registered kids could shoot archery, .22, .410, rifle, pistol, muzzeloader,,,, canoe & fishing contests too!

In the long run,,,,,,, certain clubs are worth it.


----------

